

Keyboardio October update: we're getting close! - gkop
http://us3.campaign-archive1.com/?u=664e58d3dc8a03fda94fdf943&id=3b7e042855

======
thecrumb
I'd rather have upgradable board than wood honestly. Was really looking
forward to this keyboard but starting to get worried about the cost. :(

